# Ascending to Heaven



## thesensei (Sep 16, 2002)

Is anyone familiar with the technique Ascending to Heaven??  I learned it at 3rd kyu.  just curious about your thoughts and comments on it...

JB


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thesensei _
> 
> *Is anyone familiar with the technique Ascending to Heaven??  I learned it at 3rd kyu.  just curious about your thoughts and comments on it...
> 
> JB *



Heavenly Ascent was the technique I learned that is similar in name, probably the same thing. Its against a two handed choke with the arms straight......I guess thoughts on the technique would be that if the attackers arms are straight it would be hard for them to go against your arms if you are delivering the "praying hands" correctly. Its a nice fluid technique with good stances to develop power.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 16, 2002)

Ascending to Heaven is a Tracy's techniques that is started in a crossed leg seated positon.  You ascend into a defensive posture.


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 17, 2002)

Apples and Oranges I guess...thanks Rob was trying to contribute didnt realize Tracy had something named similar yet completely different


----------



## thesensei (Sep 18, 2002)

actually, i am speaking of the same technique rob is speaking of.  my instructor told me he was using EPAK, but that technique must be a tracy's technique...somewhat odd.  i am wondering though, my instructor was trained by dennis tosten, who earned a black belt under SGM Parker, but i know he also teaches the tracy system (amerikick.com).  hmm...interesting.  anyone have any ideas about the philosophy, etc. involved with this tech??

thanks,
JB


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Sep 18, 2002)

the technique ascending to heaven is simply to teach you to get up from the ground quickly when someone might be coming after you. There are two variations.

A Variation: Sit in Indian Seating position with right leg in front, then stand from the indian sitting position to a fighting stance, the technique is technially supposed to be completed without using your hands for blocking pruposes, but during early belts instructors will usually allow a student to help push up with his hands until his leg strength develops enough

B Variation: Starts the same as A except when you're standing you twist yourself and throw a back kick as you turn your back to the attacker. Cross step and turn around. This is mostly a traning drill IMO


History as I understand it:

During older times in China/Japan people sat around tables and whatnot in that indian seating position. Apparently this was a common technique in older times as everyone sat like this, and was not specific to kenpo in particular, supposedly you can find many similar techniques in many systems of karate. The idea behind it is very simple your sitting in an idian seating positon while someone moves towards you, you stand up without having to adjust your legs before doing it. It is slightly outdated as a modern day technique as most people dont sit around like this anymore, however it was good for leg strength as your trying to stand with your legs in a very awkward position.

When i was taught the technique my sifu made a point to have us sit dow in several other ways, and show us ways to get into a fighting postion form those tehniques.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 18, 2002)

NATE!  Long time no see friend!  Where have you been hiding?!

Did you move?  I thought you were a fellow Texan?


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *NATE!  Long time no see friend!  Where have you been hiding?!
> 
> Did you move?  I thought you were a fellow Texan? *



Who told you that? Nope I'm still a Californian, Trust me if i move to texas you and Vince will be the first to know. I've just been really busy, lots of work, things are just barely calming down for me now, I'm up to my green belt now, just got that about maybe a month ago, now comes a long long wait till my next belt test.


How have you been? How's that kid of yours?


----------



## Kirk (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



How the heck did I think otherwise?  Too weird!  I'm an orange
belt now, testing for purple in about a month.   The kid's great,
just the most precious thing I ever saw!  Thanks for asking!


----------



## FLY (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> 
> *the technique ascending to heaven is simply to teach you to get up from the ground quickly when someone might be coming after you. There are two variations.
> 
> ...



:asian: 

We do 4 variations at our school...

all variations begin from the above mentioned sitting position.

A:  stand up into fighting stance without using hands.

B:  as you stand up, you execute a spinning back kick.

C:  you need to execute the kick a little quicker so as you're standing up (about half way) you 'roll/twist' to your right, placing your left forearm on the ground and execute a right back kick.

D:  you need to execute the kick even quicker (opponent really close already) roll/twist to your right and execute a right back kick without standing up at all. 

FLY.

:asian:


----------

